# BILTONG



## lucys (Feb 11, 2010)

heard of this? anyone eat this? its a dream pure smoked dried beef that lasts for about a week if stored right its basically like beef jerky but better and fairly cheap an easy protein source I spend about £25pw on this and its a really easy high protein source and a south African delicacy check out south African shops around your area you wont b disappointed..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it is very nice .


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

lucys said:


> heard of this? anyone eat this? its a dream pure smoked dried beef that lasts for about a week if stored right its basically like beef jerky but better and fairly cheap an easy protein source I spend about £25pw on this and its a really easy high protein source and a south African delicacy check out south African shops around your area you wont b disappointed..


Where do you buy it from, saw some of this in tesco's


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Great high protien snack, high in salt tho,

so take that into consideration with higher water intake...


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

It was £1.99 in Tesco for 50g of Cruga Biltong. Quite expensive and now the price is £2.29 so I stopped buying it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah makes a great snack.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Find a South African shop. I used to bring over 5kg for less than £1 lol. Chilli bites are good as well!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

easy to make yr own...

google biltong drying boxes and the uk weather is perfect.

.u need a dry cool enviroment... read it up..


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.biltongcompany.co.uk/shop

Not ordered yet but looks good


----------



## lucys (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah I buy from a South African shop in Bristol try google South African shop near you or buy online it's fairly cheap making your own sounds good Man might give that a google I'm always up for a bit of DIY last time it was with ba and bb tho


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I love it! Heavy on the salt though.


----------

